# 2002 Mustang progress



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey all, finally got a few pics to update the progress of my Mustang. Waited a long time for the adaptor from Electro Auto but was worth it. Damn, the upload of the installed Warp11 failed, Ill try it again


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

Hey this sounds like a fun project. Where are the details?


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Thaniel said:


> Hey this sounds like a fun project. Where are the details?


Hi Thaniel, that 3 series LS1 has got to be a little quicker now. I had a 92 525 and sure could have used your swap, it was a dog.

The Mustang is 144V (8V US Bat.), warp 11, curtis controller, 12V dc-dc etc. I need 15-20 miles a day so this should work well. Trying to get more pics uploaded


----------



## JRK5150 (May 18, 2008)

Nice! I'll be watching this swap pretty close. I'm in the beginning stages of an electric miata conversion now, but I do have a '94 mustang convertible that would be sweet as an electric too! Keep the pics coming man, this is cool!


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Hi Thaniel, that 3 series LS1 has got to be a little quicker now. I had a 92 525 and sure could have used your swap, it was a dog.
> 
> The Mustang is 144V (8V US Bat.), warp 11, curtis controller, 12V dc-dc etc. I need 15-20 miles a day so this should work well. Trying to get more pics uploaded


Yah the BMW is night and day different. 

What kind of acceleration are you expecting from you mustang? Why Warp 11 over a 9. 500A controler? I'm still trying to select components for mine EV conversion. I need 20-25 miles so not all that much different from your range.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Thaniel said:


> Yah the BMW is night and day different.
> 
> What kind of acceleration are you expecting from you mustang? Why Warp 11 over a 9. 500A controler? I'm still trying to select components for mine EV conversion. I need 20-25 miles so not all that much different from your range.


My ICE right now is a 88 Mustang GT and I wanted as much balls as I could get since I'm kind of used to that, every once in a while I just have to GET on it. The curtis is a 1231 C which was available instead of a 6 mo wait for a Zilla, some day I'll upgrade to that. 

I'm still working with this camera to get more pics uploaded, hopefully soon


----------



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

Are you planning on blogging your conversion? If so we can give you a blogging account to do it here. I think it would be great to see your progress!


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

Are you going direct drive or are you hooking it up to your T5?


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

kixGas said:


> Are you going direct drive or are you hooking it up to your T5?


Hi kix, I'm using the t5 with the original clutch setup. I suppose it could have been done direct but aligning the motor without the referrence of the crossmember and trans seemed more difficult


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

Looking forward to you conversion. I had to tear apart my T5 a while ago. They are a pretty good transmission and fairly light as well.


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Hi kix, I'm using the t5 with the original clutch setup. I suppose it could have been done direct but aligning the motor without the referrence of the crossmember and trans seemed more difficult



Hi,
I am in the planning stage of converting my '88 5.0 hatch. Will the 11" give you more range over a 9" with the added efficiency? What batteries are you using? I will be following your reports closely.
Thanks,
-enganear


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi enganear, sorry about the delay. I dont know if it will give more range but the 2002 is a pretty heavy car and since I also own a 88 5.0 hatch with t-tops i wanted something with some balls. Im using 18 US battery 8Vgc I went back and forth about converting the 5.0 but the 02 was a 6 so that helped make that decision. Check it out in the Garage http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/47



enganear said:


> Hi,
> I am in the planning stage of converting my '88 5.0 hatch. Will the 11" give you more range over a 9" with the added efficiency? What batteries are you using? I will be following your reports closely.
> Thanks,
> -enganear


----------



## avn-tech (Jun 16, 2008)

O'Zeeke,

I have a 98 Mustang, V-6, 5 Spd (276,000 miles) that I have considered converting when the ICE goes bad.

So far your conversion looks good, I just have one sugestion. After cutting the angle iron, round the corners off before weding the peices togeather. down the road this will save you damaged knuckles, when working on the car.

Who made your adapter plate?


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

yeah avn, i took the You-Tube crash course on welding and they didnt mention rounding the corners, but they actually are more than they appear on the pics. Electro Auto made the adaptor, takes them a while but worth it.



avn-tech said:


> O'Zeeke,
> 
> I have a 98 Mustang, V-6, 5 Spd (276,000 miles) that I have considered converting when the ICE goes bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi O'Zeeke,
Is your adapter for a T-5 transmission? I wonder if the six has the same bolt pattern as the 5.0 V8?
Thanks,
-Stephen Chapman


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Stephen, yes it is a T-5 but the bellhousing may be different. I sent a tracing of mine to electroauto to see if they had a match but no luck so i had to send the trans for which they paid the freight. They had never done a Mustang before and there are literally millions around so now they have that pattern. Hows yours coming along?



enganear said:


> Hi O'Zeeke,
> Is your adapter for a T-5 transmission? I wonder if the six has the same bolt pattern as the 5.0 V8?
> Thanks,
> -Stephen Chapman


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Hi Stephen, yes it is a T-5 but the bellhousing may be different. I sent a tracing of mine to electroauto to see if they had a match but no luck so i had to send the trans for which they paid the freight. They had never done a Mustang before and there are literally millions around so now they have that pattern. Hows yours coming along?


Hi O'zeeke,
I am still in the planning phase, my job keeps me out of the country a lot. I just passed on a 11.5" forklift motor because the winding was totally unknown. I am planning a single pack of 24 6V floodies under the hatch in a sealed force vented battery box. The car never had much of a back seat anyway. Lightening the front end will allow me to use a 4 cyl manual rack. The Zilla 1K controller looks good and a Gast vacuum pump is a given. I want to get the car repainted before downing it for the conversion and I also want to sell the blueprinted ICE while it is running in the car. I understand they are worth much more this way.
-Stephen Chapman


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Stephen, 5.0's are still very much sought after and seeing it in the car is the best way to sell it. be sure to keep the flywheel, tach sensor and drum and all the critical measurements. Also measure the distance from crankshaft center to the top of the rack and pinion as my Warp11 has only 0.5" of clearance and the 11.5 that you looked at may not fit



enganear said:


> Hi O'zeeke,
> I am still in the planning phase, my job keeps me out of the country a lot. I just passed on a 11.5" forklift motor because the winding was totally unknown. I am planning a single pack of 24 6V floodies under the hatch in a sealed force vented battery box. The car never had much of a back seat anyway. Lightening the front end will allow me to use a 4 cyl manual rack. The Zilla 1K controller looks good and a Gast vacuum pump is a given. I want to get the car repainted before downing it for the conversion and I also want to sell the blueprinted ICE while it is running in the car. I understand they are worth much more this way.
> -Stephen Chapman


----------



## enganear (Jun 16, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Stephen, 5.0's are still very much sought after and seeing it in the car is the best way to sell it. be sure to keep the flywheel, tach sensor and drum and all the critical measurements. Also measure the distance from crankshaft center to the top of the rack and pinion as my Warp11 has only 0.5" of clearance and the 11.5 that you looked at may not fit


I plan to go clutchless, but I may keep the flywheel just to sell it separately. I am not sure what you mean by tach sensor and drum, I think the 5.0 tach picks up its signal at the coil. The 02 six probably has a crank sensor. I think the K member is higher than the steering rack, but clearance could be a problem for a big motor, thanks.
-Stephen Chapman


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey all, I finally drove my Mustang this week after about a year of working on it. Got a little tweakin' to do but have had no problems after about 20 miles of testing it out. Acceleration is great with the Warp11 and shifts very smooth, virtually like the ice did. Like Brian says there is a lot of training of the foot/feet since I was used to hearing the ice for shifting, starting out etc, just takes time to learn but I've got enough of that since i won't be wasting it at the gas dump.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Hey all, I finally drove my Mustang this week after about a year of working on it. Got a little tweakin' to do but have had no problems after about 20 miles of testing it out. Acceleration is great with the Warp11 and shifts very smooth, virtually like the ice did. Like Brian says there is a lot of training of the foot/feet since I was used to hearing the ice for shifting, starting out etc, just takes time to learn but I've got enough of that since i won't be wasting it at the gas dump.


 
Congrats. More details please. You've got the warp11 but using the curtis controller and still have good accel? How many amps are you pulling during accel and cruise? I've got to get my car done. I spent $70 today filling my truck.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Thaniel said:


> Congrats. More details please. You've got the warp11 but using the curtis controller and still have good accel? How many amps are you pulling during accel and cruise? I've got to get my car done. I spent $70 today filling my truck.


Hey Thaniel, draws 500A during hard acceleration which I think is all the curtis will dish out and 150 - 200A cruising. . So far Ive driven it over 70 miles of short trips, and a 25 mile trip with the state of charge meter showing 35% left. Should get more range as everything gets broken in. Its no white Zombie but accel is very decent but I think I really need a Zilla.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> Hey Thaniel, draws 500A during hard acceleration which I think is all the curtis will dish out and 150 - 200A cruising. . So far Ive driven it over 70 miles of short trips, and a 25 mile trip with the state of charge meter showing 35% left. Should get more range as everything gets broken in. Its no white Zombie but accel is very decent but I think I really need a Zilla.


Thanks. That's exactly why I was asking. Wanting to know if the zilla was over kill or not. I have one on order for delivery who knows when. Began to wonder if it was worth the trouble or not. 

Sounds like you've got a cool car. Must feel great.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Thaniel said:


> Thanks. That's exactly why I was asking. Wanting to know if the zilla was over kill or not. I have one on order for delivery who knows when. Began to wonder if it was worth the trouble or not.
> 
> Sounds like you've got a cool car. Must feel great.


Yes this is soooo cool, over 200 ev miles and so far so good. I read somewhere that the Zilla guy was selling out. When did you order yours?, I really need to upgrade, the curtis just can't get anywhere near the full potential out of the "11".


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

Hey O'Zeeke- Any chance we can talk you into making a posting a video of your EV? Perhaps a video of it being driven? You are doing something very similar to what I have in mind and I would love to see your results.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

kixGas said:


> Hey O'Zeeke- Any chance we can talk you into making a posting a video of your EV? Perhaps a video of it being driven? You are doing something very similar to what I have in mind and I would love to see your results.


Hey Kix, i just have to get my wife to figure out how the camera does videos and upload it, or I may have to figure it out. Got over 200 miles on it now with no problems.............so far. How is your ev coming along?


----------



## kixGas (May 2, 2008)

Right now it is only in my mind. I put it on hold for a while until things turn around with my job. We got hit pretty hard with the economy. That combined with a new house and the birth of our 3rd child has put the kibosh any discretionary income spending. One of my hang ups is that I want to do it right and well; not jump in and and throw something together and then later wish I would have done it right. I have got nothing against those who take old forklift motors, throw them into a beat up subcompact with 14" wheels and scrounge up some batteries. However I want to do a relatively nice car- one I would drive anyway. I am thinking an RX-8, MR2, 350Z, or maybe even a Mustang. I want to use a warp 9 or 11, zilla (if I can get one when the time comes) and lithium batteries. I am planning a budget of ~$30K. Anyway in the mean time I built a electric gokart for my 6 yr old son. I made it adjustable so that I could drive it around too. It was a good learning experience and I only spent ~$600 on it.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

kixGas said:


> Right now it is only in my mind. I put it on hold for a while until things turn around with my job. We got hit pretty hard with the economy. That combined with a new house and the birth of our 3rd child has put the kibosh any discretionary income spending. One of my hang ups is that I want to do it right and well; not jump in and and throw something together and then later wish I would have done it right. I have got nothing against those who take old forklift motors, throw them into a beat up subcompact with 14" wheels and scrounge up some batteries. However I want to do a relatively nice car- one I would drive anyway. I am thinking an RX-8, MR2, 350Z, or maybe even a Mustang. I want to use a warp 9 or 11, zilla (if I can get one when the time comes) and lithium batteries. I am planning a budget of ~$30K. Anyway in the mean time I built a electric gokart for my 6 yr old son. I made it adjustable so that I could drive it around too. It was a good learning experience and I only spent ~$600 on it.


Congradulations on your 3rd Kix, you have your priorities right. I agree 100% about throwing all that work going into some old rustbucket, but to each his own I guess. We went for a 35 mile trip this afternoon, mostly 35 - 40 mph and no hills and still had ~20% left on the charge-O-meter although the amps were starting to go down pretty fast.Took 4 hrs to re charge with the 220V Zivan. I'm hoping these Pb A's will last 3 or 4 years and hopefully LiFePO4 will be cheaper by then. In the mean time I hope the economy hangs in there for us or we may end up having to live in the ev. Is your go cart in the Garage? It would be cool to see it.


----------



## Thaniel (May 25, 2008)

O'Zeeke said:


> I read somewhere that the Zilla guy was selling out. When did you order yours?,


I ordered in in July. I expect delivery sometime in december or Jan based on their production schedule. Good news is the warp9 motor I ordered was delivered to day (also ordered in July).


----------



## speff (Feb 8, 2008)

Anybody know what is the lightest year mustang from around 1988 to present? And what year were they treated to slow down rust?


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

speff said:


> Anybody know what is the lightest year mustang from around 1988 to present? And what year were they treated to slow down rust?


hey, Speff, I have a 1988 GT and it is almost the same weight (within 150 - 200 lbs) as my 02. Also my 88 has rust problems but the 02 is completely rust free. A lot of the fox body Mustangs that I have seen have rust issues right up to 93. I dont recall seeing 94 on with rust unless you live in Wisconsin where they salt the sh*t out of the roads.


----------



## ddmcse (Oct 9, 2008)

Awesome ! I still will get to eat mustangs even in the EV world . oh this is going to be better than i thought .

1987 Toyota Supra Turbo 
5 speed
Warp 11
Logisystems 120-156v 1000 amp 
144-156 volts 
stock approx 3350lbs 
 
O' your conversion looks Great. It's an inspiration to me and others I'm sure .

EV's need to be cool too .

I've been driving my supra or one like it for about 12 years and when I thought about my conversion project I was planning on the results you've got so that means I'm on the right track . I was actually happy that i couldn't get a zilla cuz the 2k amp one is a budget killer . I'm hoping the 1k amp logisystem gives me the EV grin I'm looking for . From what I'm figuring there should be close to 300 ft/lbs of torque when the pedal says go ! 

anyway Nice Job !

i have an ICE website too http://www.ddmcse.com/turbo

can't wait to join you out there .


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

ddmcse said:


> Awesome ! I still will get to eat mustangs even in the EV world . oh this is going to be better than i thought .
> 
> 1987 Toyota Supra Turbo
> 5 speed
> ...


Thanks ddmcse, even with the curtis acceleration is decent, but that 1000 logisystem, I may just look into that one. The Supra would make a great conversion, especially with the "11" you will kick butt. Good luck with your project.


----------



## O'Zeeke (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey all, over 1000 ev miles and since mile 1 have noticed that my aux. 12V doesn't seem to hold up, in fact even w/o lights on it would drop to 10V after a short time (with P.S. and Vac. on). I am using a C400 Power Electronics DC/DC. After tearing up everything and finding nothing wrong I finally checked the fuse in the unit and found it was bad. The red indicator light still stays lit even without a fuse........Damn I wish I had checked that first, anyway off to autozone I go


----------

